# C&D Kajun Kake



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

left some tobacco rubbed out in a cup all night long to dry.

easily packed and lit. plenty of smoke.
it's got a deep smokey flavor, don't know what the aroma is cuz i'm driving and can never tell the aroma while smoking it.

so far, it's not bad, but it's not sweet in the least bit. either i'm tired, a wimp, or this stuff has a good kick to it in the morning. i got to work after smoking a small bowl (my rad davis is small) and i could feel it.

i was probably overhuffing it, but it didn't bite at all... it did burn out the nose though, which i never have issues with even while smoking those strong Gawith tobacs.

on a quick scale of 1-10, it'll get a 6 right now. not a bad flavor, just not what i'm in the mood for. packing and smoking qualities helped push it up to a 6, cuz if it were a pain doing both, i'd probably give it a 2.


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

Good Afternoon Brothers..

I was going to do a review of this lovely tobacco.. But I figured I would save a little time and spice-up / hijack IHT's thread.. 

I Recently opened another tin of this stuff, I personally enjoy it very much.
This tin was from 2009.. So it has a little age to it.

The tin aroma is incredible. Dark, earthy, fermented , fruity, figgy, a little spicy... Just makes you want to take a bite of it.

I find it to have a nice combination of the dark semi-sweet cavendish and the spicy perique.. You can taste them mingling throughout your enjoyment of the bowl.

I would kind of call this an armomatic to some degree.. But not in a traditional sense, I think folks that enjoy aros and those who don't could both like this blend.

It rubbed and burned beautifully right out of the can...

Here are some pictures of this delicious stuff. I hope this may spark your interest , if you have never tried any.




































































































Peace..

- Vin


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Nice pics and good review! When you say "aromatic", is it like a topping oozing with gooseberries and gravy - or a light flavor over the cavendish?


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

RJpuffs said:


> Nice pics and good review! When you say "aromatic", is it like a topping oozing with gooseberries and gravy - or a light flavor over the cavendish?


That is a good question... does it have an added flavoring? I have a tin of this, but it is only at the 8 month mark... I think I am going to wait for it to reach at least a year before I open it...


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

Nice fellas. 

It is by no means "oozing" with any topping at all that I can notice. It has just a lightly sweet taste of the fermented virginia cavendish, But not overpowering whatsoever.

The spicy / peppery note from the perique compliments it perfectly in my opinion. I can really pick up many subtle flavors when working this blend in a slow sip retrohale fashion. 

Its not a "dessert" type tobacco in my opinion.

- Vin


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

PinkFloydFan said:


> Good Afternoon Brothers..
> 
> I was going to do a review of this lovely tobacco.. But I figured I would save a little time and spice-up / hijack IHT's thread..
> 
> ...


Great post and pictures R/G for you sir!


----------

